# Touren Fränkisches Seenland (Brombachsee, Pleinfeld)



## bernd e (28. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
bin im August am Brombachsee und suche interessante Routen.
Streckenlänge sollte bis 50km sein und wenn möglich mit viel Trailanteil.
Wie im Titel schon geschrieben werde ich in Pleinfeld am Brombachsee mein Quartier aufschlagen.

Danke für Vorschläge!


----------



## biker-wug (28. Mai 2008)

Hi, da meldest dich dann mal, wennst in Pleinfeld bist, wohne in Ellingen, 6km südlich, bei uns gibt es viele nette Trails!!

Ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (29. Mai 2008)

Danke  , werd ich machen.


----------



## biker-wug (29. Mai 2008)

Geht klar, wir sind meist zu zweit bis viert unterwegs, alles Arbeitskollegen, einer aus Trlg, einer aus Gun, und ich und Kalle aus Ellingen/Weißenburg.

Sprich in jeder Landkreisecke einer der sich auskennt.


----------

